# Original California plates



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ive been looking for 1956 yellow and black plates for my 59 and today for the 3rd time i had someone try to sell me the wrong ones and tell me its correct. if you take the wrong ones to the dmv they wont let you register the wrong plates and tags for your car even though they might be dmv clear. Thats why on ebay the sellers that know state it on theyre listing specific years only. heres the correct sequence for your year so none of you get the wrong ones for your car by someone lieing to you just to sell you plates they cant use










CALIFORNIA 1956 YELLOW AND BLACK PLATES

FIRST LETTER OF PLATES STARTING WITH...

A to G 1956

D to O 1957

M to R 1958

R to T 1959

T tp V 1960

U tp X 1961

W to Z 1962










CALIFORNIA BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES

FIRST LETTER OF PLATES STARTING WITH...

A to D 1963

E to I 1964

J to N 1965

O to S 1966

T to W 1967

W to Z 1968 and 1969

and you need to have clear and correct exact year registration sticker tab of the car youre registering. so if your car is a 63, has to have a plate starting with the letter A, B, C, or D and have a registration tab sticker that says 1963 that too has to be dmv clear.


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Never knew the importance of the sequence and how it was decoded....good info! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD LOOKIN ON THE INFO.!
TTT!:uh: :thumbsup::h5::yes::werd::nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Soab!! I bought 63 plates for my 63 but start I think with E, damit!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

How about people that bought early? Like somebody that bought and registered a brand new 64 in the fall of 63? Then earlier designation could be correct.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea then you go one letter back, youre right ragtop red. its on the guy helping you at the dmv, they could be like fuck it old plates are old plates and just continue the registration. or he could bust out the chart that has this same info on it and be a dick. if you got the wrong sequence, still give it a shot. i seen cars with registered og plates with wrong sequence letter so they managed to slip by. when i asked them about it they had no idea and they still got them registered. i would figure its because if you have the original plates from the 60s on you car since and they were never swapped but back then you lost yours and got new ones youd have newer or older letter, youd be fine. but still give it a shot. but this info i got from someone that couldnt get the plates registered for his 60 because of the letter at the dmv in montebello and they gave him this info. thats why alot of guys selling these plates on ebay will tell you what year theyre for on theyre auction. 

like this one has 64 and 66 tags you can use even to register, but tells you its a 62 plate because its an early issue (as ragtop red said)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1962-CALIFO...278?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257503b956

and this one will tell you LETTER CORRECT FOR 59 60 61 in the listing not just o this will work for any 56 to 62

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1956-Califo...028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2321f994bc

if you have the wrong letter for your car still give it a shot, like i said alot of guys slipped by. but they might hit you with this if they want to be assholes just like when they send your car to get the chp inspection where you car to them has to work perfect down to the last light bulb and still be assholes and try to blue tag your car like they tried with my 48. but if you dont have some yet and are looking, try to find a pair in thats dmv clear and try to find your year letter to avoid any headaches down the road


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

My brothersn 62 start with a U and those 56 stamped plates must be the year early rule
Good info


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> youre right ragtop red.


All this time I've been calling you "Ragtop Ted", 

Cool old skool info Gallo!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So how about for the mid to late 40's just curious cause I was told that single letter plates are autos an double letter plates are marked motorcycle.... The plates I have are single letter with the date plate that mounts top right corner..


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, very helpfull. Topic saved!


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a set of black and yellow that I put on my 63 with the first letter starting with a O these plates came off a 63 wagon and the girl at DMV told me I'm the second owner they cleared with no issues :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

register your car in the DMV at triple A and they dont even look lol.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Skim said:


> register your car in the DMV at triple A and they dont even look lol.


That's good thinking, my pops got an account there.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

There you go, I'm telling you at the dmv a lot got by, but some didnt so give it a shot if the letter isn't correct. Just if ur in the market for one now try to find your letter


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Skim said:


> register your car in the DMV at triple A and they dont even look lol.


:yes:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> Ive been looking for 1956 yellow and black plates for my 59 and today for the 3rd time i had someone try to sell me the wrong ones and tell me its correct. if you take the wrong ones to the dmv they wont let you register the wrong plates and tags for your car even though they might be dmv clear. Thats why on ebay the sellers that know state it on theyre listing specific years only. heres the correct sequence for your year so none of you get the wrong ones for your car by someone lieing to you just to sell you plates they cant use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if the car was purchased out of state, lets say in 1963 and then the owner moved to Cali in 1967? DMV would have only issued a 1963 plate with the first letter A-D?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

96tein said:


> So how about for the mid to late 40's just curious cause I was told that single letter plates are autos an double letter plates are marked motorcycle.... The plates I have are single letter with the date plate that mounts top right corner..


with those, they were never sequenced in letters and alot of them start with numbers. the earliest plates starting with 5 numbers not 6 or 7 which is later in the 40s and 50s. so if you have a mid to late 40s car, there is no letter sequence, but originally came out with 5 letter plates. some mid to late 40s when the 5 numbers sequeces ran out are 6 numbers and late to early 50s is 7 numbers. so for yours if its mid to pre 48 its going to normally be 6 numbers. 49 and 50 is normally 7 letters. that would make your plates era correct, but the dmv or anybody can figure out exact year sequence for a plate because there were no sequence so any plates you take them with correct metal stamped YEAR TAB will work. on 47 to 50 no matter how many numbers it has, they only have just one letter. if it was a truck, it said COM going down on the left side. 










and motorcycle plates were very small you cant confuse them for the car ones










but the rare ones for 46 47 48 is the 5 letter ones, those are the cool ones. this is all too confusing for the dmv, so if you take them any plates but have the correct and dmv clear metal stamped tabs for your year, theyll register them so with those you never have problems unless theyre not clear. and if you say youve seen plates with 2 letters on them instead of one, snatch them up because i never seen any so they must be rare or special and will be worth alot. 

now for earlier years theyre like this you can register any plates like i said as long as you got the right tab. but if you want to be era and year correct which will make your car more genuine goes like this. remember sequence doesnt apply just the style/look and tab

1938










1939 (good luck finding these tho)










1940










1941










1942










cars werent made in 43 44 or 45, but if you bought one in 1943 and registered it youd get one of these plates. since the war but the tab would be a "V" for victory. good luck with these too, i never seen these in person

1943










cars registered in 1944 had a windshield sticker that said 44

1945










1946










and after the war 1947 to 1950. 5 letters, normally the 47 48 correct ones










and to register those plates you need the tab for your year, these have to be clear too. theres numbers stamped on them just like the tags today










again all of these pre '56 arent sequenced, but the less letters the earlier years it was put out. 

51 to 56 with correct year tab


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the dmv can trace the original plates to a car if you still have them, even that far. on my 65 impala it came with the original black and yellow plates and correct letter but they were able to tell me they came with the car when it was registered because the whole time the car existed it had only those plates. all i can think of is she traced them to 63 like they traced mine and thought they were correct. but again there are plenty of cars with wrong year letter sequence that got by, but some that didnt. its more some workers there know and are dicks, others dont know and dont care just care it clears and you have correct tab.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ant63ss said:


> What if the car was purchased out of state, lets say in 1963 and then the owner moved to Cali in 1967? DMV would have only issued a 1963 plate with the first letter A-D?


like i said in the last message, theyd be able to trace it and youd be fine. but if you took them off and sold them to someone with another 63 that wanted to fly them, it would be them that might hit that issue if comes up when they try to register it. if you already have a car registered with those plates and the year letter isnt the same, thats good youre fine. but if youre looking to buy, try to find your letter to avoid any problems if they do check. or see if you can register them for your year before you actually buy them if youre buying them off a freind and see if you get by. it would be bad if you bought a set for the average 300-500 bucks for a set and they say you might not be able to use them. but if they did hit me with that, it would be a long day but id bounce from dmv to dmv till i find one that will without issue, or go to AAA :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Skim said:


> register your car in the DMV at triple A and they dont even look lol.


Yes. Had a guy do it in line in front of me. He had new vanity plates he painted black/gold. Told the lady he had them "restored." She didn't know, didn't care.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ABRAXASS said:


> Yes. Had a guy do it in line in front of me. He had new vanity plates he painted black/gold. Told the lady he had them "restored." She didn't know, didn't care.


:thumbsup:


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

The DMV wouldn't let me put my og plates that came on my 65 chevelle back on because they were stamped 63 she told me they weren't 4 that car I had to take the og pink slip in from 65 n show them they were from that car and now 2 put them back on I have to pay personalized plate fees even though they are the original plates .and then after 3 other DMV people told me I couldn't alter the plates (paint them and re letter them ) there supervisor came out and told me I should take the plates to a body shop and have them Restored . Why are they stamed 63 anyways ?


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

I guess I got off good I registered my plates for a 64 Impala 2 years ago in Santa Ana with no problems...the only thing was I had to wait 30 days for my new registration to come back from Sacramento but I do still have to pay the extra 10.00 a year for special plates.....

this guy has some good info

http://www.oldpl8s.com/faqs.htm


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

alot of people get by, but some have had different issues. when you register og plates they didnt give you a printout of your new registration right then and there?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

KLIQUE64 said:


> I guess I got off good I registered my plates for a 64 Impala 2 years ago in Santa Ana with no problems...the only thing was I had to wait 30 days for my new registration to come back from Sacramento *but I do still have to pay the extra 10.00 a year for special plates*.....
> 
> this guy has some good info
> 
> http://www.oldpl8s.com/faqs.htm


There's a yearly fee just for having the og plates registered to the car?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn i got plates that start with v on my 62 o well its better then runnin the ugly white plates....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shit when i did mine earlier this year they gave me a paper and told me to wait 30 days for the new reg. i only paid like 45 bucks for the year of make plates to be switch to my 62


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> There's a yearly fee just for having the og plates registered to the car?


i have to pay $20 a year extra for special plate fees


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> Ive been looking for 1956 yellow and black plates for my 59 and today for the 3rd time i had someone try to sell me the wrong ones and tell me its correct. if you take the wrong ones to the dmv they wont let you register the wrong plates and tags for your car even though they might be dmv clear. Thats why on ebay the sellers that know state it on theyre listing specific years only. heres the correct sequence for your year so none of you get the wrong ones for your car by someone lieing to you just to sell you plates they cant use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> Ive been looking for 1956 yellow and black plates for my 59 and today for the 3rd time i had someone try to sell me the wrong ones and tell me its correct. if you take the wrong ones to the dmv they wont let you register the wrong plates and tags for your car even though they might be dmv clear. Thats why on ebay the sellers that know state it on theyre listing specific years only. heres the correct sequence for your year so none of you get the wrong ones for your car by someone lieing to you just to sell you plates they cant use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Good info... I purchased my 63 convert ss back in 2006 out in San Diego from a small dealership that got it from a family of a viejita who passed away. All OG; 2nd owner; when I picked up the car, I was given all the registrations dating back to 1964 when it was first registered. I pealed back the tags all the way back to 64. My black and yellow plates- the letter starts with "J". when I went to DMV to purchase my tags, they said that these were the original plates for the car when it was 1st registered :yes: Am I missing something here loko? :dunno: according to your info, J-N belong to a 1965.*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

badex63 said:


> *Good info... I purchased my 63 convert ss back in 2006 out in San Diego from a small dealership that got it from a family of a viejita who passed away. All OG; 2nd owner; when I picked up the car, I was given all the registrations dating back to 1964 when it was first registered. I pealed back the tags all the way back to 64. My black and yellow plates- the letter starts with "J". when I went to DMV to purchase my tags, they said that these were the original plates for the car when it was 1st registered :yes: Am I missing something here loko? :dunno: according to your info, J-N belong to a 1965.*


what im thinking is maybe she got it in the end of 64 when the 65s came out in october 1964 and when she bought it it was registered and got her plates. so it sat in dealer till then. get what im saying? like if it still sat and sold till 66 it would be that years sequence. alot of guys trace theyre cars back to then and have other year sequence and are still registered old plates but is either the year before or the year after. i guess as long as you can get by at the dmv youre good :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

GM RIDER said:


> GALLO 59 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been looking for 1956 yellow and black plates for my 59 and today for the 3rd time i had someone try to sell me the wrong ones and tell me its correct. if you take the wrong ones to the dmv they wont let you register the wrong plates and tags for your car even though they might be dmv clear. Thats why on ebay the sellers that know state it on theyre listing specific years only. heres the correct sequence for your year so none of you get the wrong ones for your car by someone lieing to you just to sell you plates they cant use
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

and the car's a 68, but was first sold in 69


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> what im thinking is maybe she got it in the end of 64 when the 65s came out in october 1964 and when she bought it it was registered and got her plates. so it sat in dealer till then. get what im saying? like if it still sat and sold till 66 it would be that years sequence. alot of guys trace theyre cars back to then and have other year sequence and are still registered old plates but is either the year before or the year after. i guess as long as you can get by at the dmv youre good :thumbsup:


 _T_*hanks loko for the info. *


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Out of curiosity does anyone know when they will change the look of the new plates? Been the same ol boring white Cali plates for the past 20 years almost now :dunno:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

I spent lots of time looking for correct plates for my 60..... Plate restorers kept telling me it didn't matter..... I found original 60 plate with the original 60 sticker on it. It starts with a T........ I have to agree with gallo 59


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

Skim said:


> register your car in the DMV at triple A and they dont even look lol.


 aaa does not do yom plates had to go to dmv.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

my 63 Plates start with an E


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> the dmv can trace the original plates to a car if you still have them, even that far. on my 65 impala it came with the original black and yellow plates and correct letter but they were able to tell me they came with the car when it was registered because the whole time the car existed it had only those plates. all i can think of is she traced them to 63 like they traced mine and thought they were correct. but again there are plenty of cars with wrong year letter sequence that got by, but some that didnt. its more some workers there know and are dicks, others dont know and dont care just care it clears and you have correct tab.


 X1000


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if they still make the reproduction plates that you could get personalized?


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

So I got a 66, I saved the OG plates off a parts car 66 that had the orig plates Anybody know what to tell them when u walk in there DMV to get them switched ? Seems like it's all in how you word what you ask them that decides whether they help you or starting gettin all sideways on u. 


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

There's a shop they will take care of all DMV needs. It's called quickplates 714-965-7500 give them a call that's whet they specialize in. It will only cost you about $40 plus your DMV fees. Money well spent if you ask me. I hate dealing with the DMV.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

JOHN818 said:


> There's a shop they will take care of all DMV needs. It's called quickplates 714-965-7500 give them a call that's whet they specialize in. It will only cost you about $40 plus your DMV fees. Money well spent if you ask me. I hate dealing with the DMV.


Thanks 


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

MR.IMP said:


> Does anyone know if they still make the reproduction plates that you could get personalized?


Like these:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> There's a yearly fee just for having the og plates registered to the car?


:yes:



> Ive been looking for 1956 yellow and black plates for my 59 and today for the 3rd time i had someone try to sell me the wrong ones and tell me its correct. if you take the wrong ones to the dmv they wont let you register the wrong plates and tags for your car even though they might be dmv clear. Thats why on ebay the sellers that know state it on theyre listing specific years only. heres the correct sequence for your year so none of you get the wrong ones for your car by someone lieing to you just to sell you plates they cant use
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JOHN818 said:


> I spent lots of time looking for correct plates for my 60..... Plate restorers kept telling me it didn't matter..... I found original 60 plate with the original 60 sticker on it. It starts with a T........ I have to agree with gallo 59


well you guys GALLO IS RIGHT you have to think if a 64 was sold in 67 with no plates on it the DMV would have to issue new plates that were made around 67 so the number doesn't realy matter but if you want to be "OG" the guide is pretty close to when the plates were issued


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

MR.IMP said:


> Does anyone know if they still make the reproduction plates that you could get personalized?


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


> my 63 Plates start with an E


SO DO MINE ON MY 63


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

KLIQUE64 said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO IM THE 2ND OWNER ON MY 6,1ST OWNER HAD BOUGHT IT STRAIGHT FROM THE DEALER THE YR IT CAME OUT IN '66 N THE PLATE STARTED WITH THE LETTER T....


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

My 6foe has og plated with 64 tabs all registered clear


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

925rider said:


>



7 figures too obvious but better then white


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

For those that can't track down originals. Help is on the way. Probably only be able to get 7 letter plates, but you'll be able to get personalized black and yellow, yellow and black and blue and yellow. 
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/cal...10/california-dmv-vintage-license-plates.html


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> 7 figures too obvious but better then white



yea i didnt care about the 7 letters just wanted personal in black without the cursive california.. CHP asked where i got them from and i just told him
the were personilzed plates from the 60s and he laughed but left me alone


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

IF YOU GUYS NEED TO REFURBISH YOUR PLATES LET ME KNOW? I'M IN ORANGE COUNTY. THANKS
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ptd/3328970138.html

HERE ARE SOME I JUST FINISH FOR A CUSTOMER!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I SELL CUSTOM MADE PLATE COVERS. OLD STYLE PLATES TO COVER YOUR NEW PERSONALIZED PLATES.









PM ME.


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Start ordering!!


Ant63ss said:


> For those that can't track down originals. Help is on the way. Probably only be able to get 7 letter plates, but you'll be able to get personalized black and yellow, yellow and black and blue and yellow.
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/cal...10/california-dmv-vintage-license-plates.html


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Demonstr8 said:


> Start ordering!!


X59


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

So much for those dudes trying to sell those old plates for G money at the car swap meets. Some of them ask ridiculous prices.


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

and then the DMV won't let you use them, haha


fjc422 said:


> So much for those dudes trying to sell those old plates for G money at the car swap meets. Some of them ask ridiculous prices.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

GM RIDER said:


> SO DO MINE ON MY 63


that makes 3 of us. Are your guys' original to the car?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

66wita6 said:


> SO IM THE 2ND OWNER ON MY 6,1ST OWNER HAD BOUGHT IT STRAIGHT FROM THE DEALER THE YR IT CAME OUT IN '66 N THE PLATE STARTED WITH THE LETTER T....


probably a late '66 purchase and the guy didnt get his plates til the sequence shifted:dunno:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

A LIL OL'VIEJITA WAS THE O.G OWNER,SHE HAD BOUGHT IT IN LA,CAR WAS MADE IN SOUTHGATE,REAL CALI RYDE


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> that makes 3 of us. Are your guys' original to the car?


yes


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like it's official. Get your orders in. 
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/12/dmv-takes-orders-for-retro-license-plates.html


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I paid for personalized Cali plates, then bought 
Some metal plates from out of state that look
Like OG black and golds and swapped them out. 
I wanted to buy another set and the vendor told me
The CA DMV put a court order on them and they
Can't make them anymore.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> I paid for personalized Cali plates, then bought
> Some metal plates from out of state that look
> Like OG black and golds and swapped them out.
> I wanted to buy another set and the vendor told me
> ...



might be the same guy that was making our California plates....He was greeted by the FEDS who took all his CA stamping equipment..They left every other state except CA


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT!!!!!! 

Skip to Main Content
Login Here | Register Here View shopping cart​
[h=1][/h]Contact Us|Español|Forms|Publications|DMV Info

[h=1][/h]Search:

Search this site:

This Site California


HOME
OFFICES
ONLINE SERVICES
DRIVER LICENSE
VEHICLE REGISTRATION


 
[h=3]Legacy License Plates FAQs (English)[/h]
*Q1: What is the fee to order Legacy License Plates?*
A: $50.
*Q2: Does the application fee of $50 apply to either a sequential or a personalized license plate?*
A: Yes. The fee is the same for either choice of plate configuration.
*Q3: Do I have to send the payment in with the pre-order form?*
A: Yes.
*Q4: Can I submit my pre-order online?*
A: No. An online system for pre-orders will not be developed.
*Q5: Can I pay with a credit or debit card?*
A: No. Payment must be made by check, money order, or cashier's check made payable to the Department of Motor Vehicles.
*Q6: Can I submit my pre-order at a DMV Field Office or Auto Club office?*
A: No. Pre-orders must be sent to the address indicated on the form.
*Q7: I can't find the pre-order form on the DMV website.*
A: The California Legacy License Plate Pre-Order Form (REG 17L) (PDF) can be found on the Legacy License Plate Pre-Order web page along with other information about the Legacy plates.
*Q8: Where do I send the pre-order form?*
A: Department of Motor Vehicles
Legacy License Plates
Customer Service/Operations Support, MS H203
PO Box 825393
Sacramento, CA 94232-5393
This information is also on the form. Be sure to keep a copy before submitting it.
*Q9: Can the Legacy Plates be assigned to any year model of vehicle?*
A: Yes.
*Q10: Can the Legacy Plates be assigned to motorcycles?*
A: Yes.
*Q11: Are the Legacy Plates going to look exactly like the license plates issued in the 1950's, 1960's, and 1970's?*
A: No. Current law requires license plates to be reflectorized. However, as many characteristics of the older plates will be applied as possible.

*Q12: If implemented, will the Legacy License Plate program eliminate the Year of Manufacture (YOM) plate program?*
A: No. The YOM program will not be replaced by the Legacy License Plate program.
*Q13: Can I pre-order the Legacy Plates as a gift?*
A: Yes. The pre-order form contains an area to provide the recipient's name and address information.
*Q14: How many pre-orders does the DMV need to receive in order to initiate the production of the Legacy Plates?*
A: The law enacting this plate program (AB 1658, 2012) allows until January 1, 2015 to reach the required minimum 7,500 pre-orders for any one of the plate styles.
*Q15: Will the DMV wait until January 1, 2015 to implement the program even if the minimum is reached before that date?*
A: No. Once the required minimum is reached, implementation of the program will go into development.
*Q16: How long after the program is implemented will I receive the plates I have pre-ordered?*
A: Approximately 9-12 months.
*Q17: If I submit a pre-order with a personalized plate number, will my request be reserved when the order is received?*
A: No. Reserving numbers for the Legacy Plates could prevent someone else from obtaining their desired plate number on an established special plate.
*Q18: What if the personal license plate number(s) I request is deemed to be unacceptable by DMV?*
A: All of the personal plate number choices entered on the pre-order form will be reviewed for acceptability upon receipt. The form contains a check box to indicate if you would like to receive sequential plates if your requested plate choices are not available. If this box is checked, and all of your choices are deemed as unacceptable, you will receive a set of sequential plates if the program is implemented. If the box is not checked, your order form and payment method will be returned to you.
*Q19: What would deem a personal plate number as unacceptable?*
A: The plate number conflicts with configurations of other license plate types, or it can be construed to be offensive to good taste.
*Q20: What if the DMV determines the program will be implemented, but it turns out all of the personal plate numbers I requested were not available?*
A: If you checked the box on the form to receive sequential plates if your choices are not available, and your requested choices were deemed acceptable, you will receive a set of sequential plates. If this box is not checked, a refund will be issued to you as soon as possible after January 1, 2015.
*Q21: The meaning of my personal plate request is a private joke among my friends. Do I have to explain what it means?*
A: Yes. The department must ensure that the meaning of a plate configuration will not be construed as offensive to good taste.
*Q22: Can I order a different style of personalized plate with the configuration I want, and then convert the number to Legacy License Plates if the program is implemented?*
A: Yes. However, this will not be considered an exchange and the fee for each type of plate will be due when you order them. To view the fees for other types of special plates, go the Special Interest or Personalized Plates section on DMV's website: www.dmv.ca.gov.
*Q23: If I send in my application fee, and the plates are not made, when will I get a refund?*
A: If the program is not implemented, your refund will be processed as soon as possible after January 1, 2015.
*Q24: What do I do if I wish to cancel my pre-order before the program is implemented?*
A: Mail an Application for Refund (ADM 399) request to cancel your pre-order to the address shown below. The Application for Refund must indicate the refund is for a pre-ordered Legacy License plate and provide the configuration(s) requested. Mail to:
Department of Motor Vehicles
Legacy License Plates
Customer Service/Operations Support, MS H203
PO Box 825393
Sacramento, CA 94232-5393

*Q25: If I wish to cancel my order after the program is implemented and my personal plate number is reserved, will I get a refund?*
A: No. A refund will not be issued once a plate number is reserved.
*Q26: If the Legacy License Plate program is implemented, how will the plates be assigned to my car?*
A: You will be asked on your order form to select a DMV Field Office or Auto Club office where your new plates will be shipped. You will receive a notice when the plates arrive at that office. Take your CURRENT registration card (the vehicle cannot be on Planned Non-Operation status) and your existing plates to that office to have your new Legacy License Plates assigned to your vehicle. If you will be picking your new plates up at a DMV Field Office, make an appointment at 1-800-777-0133 OR online at www.dmv.ca.gov.
*Q27: Can I pick up the plates without assigning them to a vehicle?*
A: No, the plates must be assigned to a currently registered vehicle when they are picked up.
*Q28: What is the statutory authority permitting the development of the Legacy License Plates?*
A: California Vehicle Code Section 5004.3 was added by Assembly Bill 1658 (Gatto), enacted in the 2012 Legislative session.











*







Home | Help | Disability Services | Site Map | Technical Support 
Governor Edmund G. Brown Jr. | BTH Agency​

*

*Back to Top | Conditions of Use | Privacy Policy | Accessibility | CA.Gov

Copyright © 2011 State of California 

Adobe Acrobat Reader enables you to view and print PDF files.
To incorporate the latest accessibility features download of the latest version of Acrobat Reader may be required.

*​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

KLIQUE64 said:


> CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Skip to Main Content
> ...


Well that answered all my questions :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sounds like they wont look like 60s if there reflective


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Fawk, it"ll take 9-12 MONTHS to receive my plates once they reach their 7500 order quota!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Q11: Are the Legacy Plates going to look exactly like the license plates issued in the 1950's, 1960's, and 1970's?
A: No. Current law requires license plates to be reflectorized. However, as many characteristics of the older plates will be applied as possible.

Weak sauce:thumbsdown:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Q11: Are the Legacy Plates going to look exactly like the license plates issued in the 1950's, 1960's, and 1970's?
> A: No. Current law requires license plates to be reflectorized. However, as many characteristics of the older plates will be applied as possible.
> 
> Weak sauce:thumbsdown:



X2 no piont of doing it if there not the same


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Repaint them?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Repaint them?



If california is stamped the same:dunno: wont know untill they are seen...I have not seen any examples..$50 gamble:facepalm:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

925rider said:


> If california is stamped the same:dunno: wont know untill they are seen...I have not seen any examples..$50 gamble:facepalm:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

Login Here | Register Here View shopping cart​
[h=1][/h]Contact Us|Español|Forms|Publications|DMV Info

[h=1][/h]Search:

Search this site:

This Site California


HOME
OFFICES
ONLINE SERVICES
DRIVER LICENSE
VEHICLE REGISTRATION


 
[h=3]CA Legacy Plates[/h]








Legislation introduced the California Legacy License Plate program offering vehicle owners the opportunity to purchase replicas of California license plates similar to those issued in the 1950's, 1960's, and 1970's. The program requires a minimum of 7,500 pre-paid applications prior to January 1, 2015. 
Legacy License plates can be ordered for any year model automobile, commercial vehicle, motorcycle, or trailer. The Legacy License Plate Program will not replace the current Year of Manufacture (YOM) license plate program.
The DMV is accepting pre-orders until January 1, 2015. A pre-order form California Legacy License Plate Pre-Order Form (REG 17L) (PDF) is available for these plates. The completed form and $50 payment must be mailed to the address provided on the form. Payment can only be made by check, money order, or cashier’s check made payable to Department of Motor Vehicles. Pre-orders will NOT be processed at DMV Field offices or Auto Club offices.
California Legacy Plate Program Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs)
California Legacy Plate Pre-Order Form (REG 17L) (PDF)
*PAYMENT*: Check, Money Order, or Cashier’s Check ONLY. 
Payable to: DEPARTMENT OF MOTOR VEHICLES.
Mail REG 17L *WITH a $50 PAYMENT* to:
Department of Motor Vehicles
Legacy License Plates
Customer Service/Operations Support, MS H203
PO Box 825393
Sacramento, CA 94232-5393

PRE-ORDERS WILL NOT BE PROCESSED AT DMV OFFICES or AUTO CLUB OFFICES
*REFUNDS*: Your payment will be refunded shortly after January 2015 if this plate program is not implemented, or if your desired personal plate configuration is not available and you did not request a sequential plate substitution. 
*To cancel your PRE-ORDER, mail an Application for Refund (ADM 399) to the address shown above. The refund request must clearly indicate that the refund is for a pre-ordered Legacy License plate and include the personalized configuration ordered, or state if a sequential plate was ordered. Please include your name, address and daytime telephone number in case we need to contact you.*
*NO REFUND* will be issued after the program begins and your plate number reservation has been made.











*







Home | Help | Disability Services | Site Map | Technical Support 
Governor Edmund G. Brown Jr. | BTH Agency​

*

*Back to Top | Conditions of Use | Privacy Policy | Accessibility | CA.Gov

Copyright © 2011 State of California 

Adobe Acrobat Reader enables you to view and print PDF files.
To incorporate the latest accessibility features download of the latest version of Acrobat Reader may be required.

*​


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Another topic says that the new plates are flat and screen printed like new plates and not stamped:dunno:


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

From what i have seen the yellow plates wont have the 56 on them. It looks to me that they r just going to be yellow background with black letters and numbers. If that is the case what is the point???


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

925rider said:


> Another topic says that the new plates are flat and screen printed like new plates and not stamped:dunno:


Fuck all that ^^^^


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ABRAXASS said:


> Fuck all that ^^^^


X2 GLAD i GOT my og plates


----------



## impalasixty4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a G plate for 1964, like to know what does the next two letters indicate and also what does the next three numbers indicate.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD TOPIC. :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

i have a pair of 5 digit black and yellow plates 1963 stamped. One plate has the CA issued year sticker (1964) on the left. The second plate has the month sticker on the left and reg stickers on the right, last year registered was 1997. The plate starts with a W6. Im going to start the DMV paperwork, i hope i can have them issued to my 1964 Impala SS.

Any idea what a 5 digit plate will be off of ...trailer?

UPDATE think i found my answer http://www.dmv.ca.gov/vr/ham_plate.htm

HAM radio operators had 5 digit plates


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ALL DAY said:


> i have a pair of 5 digit black and yellow plates 1963 stamped on the right and they have the CA issued year 1964 sticker on the left. The right side has reg stickers up to 1997. The plate starts with a W. Im going to start the DMV paperwork, i hope i can have them issued to my 1964 Impala SS.
> 
> Any idea what a 5 digit plate will be off of ...trailer?
> 
> ...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just registered my black and yellows to my 63 today. Got lucky as fuck cause only one of them was in really good condition the other was ok at best. I took a paint marker to it to try to make the letters n digits visible, I thought they would shoot me down but the lady just laughed at my work and did it for me. Was gonna have it restored first but wondered if they might deny it like they do to many other ppl so I registered first to be on the safe side. Only thing that sucks is I can't use em till they're verified or some shit. Told her I called the # and checked and they were clear, Oh well.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^^^ Hope it works out Pancho


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

good luck man!

i just took mine to the DMV too...everything went pretty smooth at the DMV and they only charged $12 for the reassignment. Also i read up online that you would have to complete a release of interest for your current plates....the DMV told me this is only true if you currently have personalized plates.
After they checked if the plates were clear, made sure the plates were in good condition and checked for a valid year sticker they attached the "no records found" results to all my paperwork. The attendant got a couple signatures from the supervisors/managers and brought out the "suspense" report book. They issued me a temp registration good for 60 days.

The final approval must come from Sacramento....she asked me for my best contact # and told me if Sacramento has any questions they will call me directly. Im hoping all goes smooth. Fingers crossed!






*FRANCISCO* said:


> I just registered my black and yellows to my 63 today. Got lucky as fuck cause only one of them was in really good condition the other was ok at best. I took a paint marker to it to try to make the letters n digits visible, I thought they would shoot me down but the lady just laughed at my work and did it for me. Was gonna have it restored first but wondered if they might deny it like they do to many other ppl so I registered first to be on the safe side. Only thing that sucks is I can't use em till they're verified or some shit. Told her I called the # and checked and they were clear, Oh well.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ALL DAY said:


> good luck man!
> 
> i just took mine to the DMV too...everything went pretty smooth at the DMV and they only charged $12 for the reassignment. Also i read up online that you would have to complete a release of interest for your current plates....the DMV told me this is only true if you currently have personalized plates.
> After they checked if the plates were clear, made sure the plates were in good condition and checked for a valid year sticker they attached the "no records found" results to all my paperwork. The attendant got a couple signatures from the supervisors/managers and brought out the "suspense" report book. They issued me a temp registration good for 60 days.
> ...


cool, She said it can take between 30-60 days but I'm hoping its sooner.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's some good info I just found on the subject. Describes everything I went through at dmv minus them keeping my pink slip. 

http://www.ply33.com/misc/yom


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Good info right here ^^^^^


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got my registration and go ahead. Took a little over five weeks.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Congrats man!

i just got my denial....and a note that they would refund my $12. Reason for denial was the plates were issued for call sign and i must have an Amateur Radio License. Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ALL DAY said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> i just got my denial....and a note that they would refund my $12. Reason for denial was the plates were issued for call sign and i must have an Amateur Radio License. Oh well back to the drawing board.


that sucks. What's a call sign? There's a dmv# you can call before you actually fork over your cash to make sure they're clear. You just give the lady the Lp# and she looks it up and tells you yay or nay.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

What is 1 of these plates stamped 63 worth?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KLIQUE64 said:


> I guess I got off good I registered my plates for a 64 Impala 2 years ago in Santa Ana with no problems...the only thing was I had to wait 30 days for my new registration to come back from Sacramento but I do still have to pay the extra 10.00 a year for special plates.....
> 
> this guy has some good info
> 
> http://www.oldpl8s.com/faqs.htm



ha ha ha ha this guy say's if you dont use vintage plates on your vintage car's ? your motor will fall out!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

925rider said:


>


yea how can I get this done? I dont get it? do you have to find your own vintage plates, and then take them to the dmv to have them matched up to your car? Or could you order plates from the dmv with vintage colors matching the year of your car?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

BigVics58 said:


> What is 1 of these plates stamped 63 worth?


not much if its just one but if u have a pair you can probably get a cool 100 depending on condition. I know some people charge way more but I'd never go over that. I got my decent set for 70 bucks. You can have a Lp restorer make a duplicate if you only have a single but I think that's super pricey


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

I found a single one for 20 bucks but wasn't sure if it was worth it. Guess ill pick it up an hang it in my garage


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

heres some info about the call sign. http://www.arrl.org/vanity-call-signs


ya i tried that # but no one picked up after letting it ring for 20 minutes. When i went to the DMV the attendant verified that it was a clear unused number. The plates did not have the normal alpha numberic sequence (usually 3 alpha characters followed by a space and 3 numbers)

mine had an alpha character followed by a number then a space and 3 alpha characters.



*FRANCISCO* said:


> that sucks. What's a call sign? There's a dmv# you can call before you actually fork over your cash to make sure they're clear. You just give the lady the Lp# and she looks it up and tells you yay or nay.


----------



## BigDogSS (Oct 3, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> yea how can I get this done? I dont get it? do you have to find your own vintage plates, and then take them to the dmv to have them matched up to your car? Or could you order plates from the dmv with vintage colors matching the year of your car?


 This is a new personalized white CA plate that was repainted. Their is a guy who sells at the Pomona Swap Meet (and maybe Long Beach) that will repaint the plate black/yellow, stamp "CALIFORNIA" and stamp the sticker wells. _*UPDATE:*_ Here is the website for this guy http://www.fortech-online.com/


----------



## BigDogSS (Oct 3, 2013)

California Black plate observations: 1) The Great State of California did a wholesale change of ALL of the license plates in 1963, replacing the 1956-based yellow plates. Every car registered in the state got the new black plates, not just new ones. That is why you see 55 Chevies with black plates. 2) First letter of the plate coinciding with the year. Sure, there is merit to this, but I think it is a rough guideline. I have a 1967 Impala SS with the original plates and mine starts with a "T". My nephew has a 1961 Bel Air that came into the state sometime in the 60s --> his black plates starts with "Z". I have a cousin who is the original owner of a 1969 GTO. I'll check his plates and report back. [*UPDATE*: it starts with "*X*"] 3) I've also seen 1970 model year trucks and El Caminos with original black plates. I think it depended on the stock of plates at the DMV. They probably used up the stock of black plates before issuing the new-for-1970 blue plates.


----------



## BigDogSS (Oct 3, 2013)

Bump because I added _*UPDATE*_s to my two posts above.


----------

